# Destruction of Lesion, warts



## CodingAuditor (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I've heard different opinions on this, and would like to hear others.

Can removal of a lesion, 17110, be used in conjunction with 11056 -Paring / Curettage Of Benign Hyperkeratotic Lesion OR... is the paring included in the 17110?

Dr. always does paring before cryotherapy. 

Thanks in advance,
Ellie


----------

